# Red Sea Calcium Test kits



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Some Red Sea calcium test kits have a bad reagent. The link below gives the batch numbers, so you can check to see if yours is OK.

http://www.redseafish.com/calcium-B


----------

